# Fibroids..?



## Shellvz

Hey Ladies,

Has anyone else been diagnosed with Fibroids? 

I just had internal ultrasound yesterday for first time and it was discovered that I have a 3cm fibroid in the uterine wall.

Does anyone else have any experience with fibroids? 

Have them removed or were they left alone? 

Do they affect fertility?


----------



## Rashaa

Hi she'll, I can't paste from my iPad easily, but if you search the threads, there is another fibroid discussion. I myself had a submucosal ( half in/half out ) fibroid removed, and we are trying........


----------



## Warby

When I had my ultrasound with my first pregnancy (8 years ago), the technician told me that I had fibroids. This news surprised me; I was completed unaware of their presence and they had no impact on me whatsoever.

I understand that they can be of varying sizes and can have a a wide range of impacts on a woman's health and reproductive systems.

Personally, I have gone on to conceive three more times with no problems at all. None of the other ultrasound technicians mentioned the fibroids; either they disappeared on their own or they just weren't mentioning.

Until I read your post, I forgot that I even had them! :)


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Shellvz said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Has anyone else been diagnosed with Fibroids?
> 
> I just had internal ultrasound yesterday for first time and it was discovered that I have a 3cm fibroid in the uterine wall.
> 
> Does anyone else have any experience with fibroids?
> 
> Have them removed or were they left alone?
> 
> Do they affect fertility?

Yes, I had an 8 cm one. It was preventing an HSG, which is how we learned of it. It happened to be outside the uterus, and I had it removed about a month later via laparotomy, and it required a short hospital stay.

They CAN affect fertility, and it depends on the type and location. The doctor really should be able to say more about it for your situation. One fibroid is ultimately not a big deal, but if you have many of them, it can be a long-term problem.

In my case, it is not clear whether removing it actually helped fertility, since I am still trying with no BFP over a year later. However, it almost certainly would have affected pregnancy, so I am glad I had it removed anyway.


----------



## BklynChick74

I have several of them but Fibrorids should not have a great impact on fertility depending on where it is located and the size. If you have a submucosal fibroid it will definately have to be removed since a embryo won't be able to implant since that's inside your uterus. If they are outside it shouldn't be a big deal unless they are sooo big it can cause other health problems. From what my RE told me and my OBGYN told me it may cause some extra discomfort during your pregnancy but that's it. The only time you are looking at something more serious with fibriods outside the uterus is when it is causing the uterus to change shape.


----------



## lisalee1

I'm not over 35 but would like to contribute anyway. 

I had a submucosal (sp?) fibroid last year which had to be removed via abdominal myomectomy. Because of the location of the fibroid, it would've impeded a pregnancy. Even though I wasn't trying to conceive at the time, I'm glad I found out about it and was able to get the needed treatment. 

I conceived 10 months after the surgery but that ended in MC. However, I conceived immediately after that MC and am currently 13 weeks. 

So, depending on the location of the fibroid, it can impact your ability to get pregnant. You Dr. needs to give you more info. Get a 2nd opinion if it makes you feel better. Make sure you research your surgery options and be prepared to ask the Dr. about the difference if it comes down to you needing a surgery.


----------



## DanteBella

I have a fibroid 7cm and its right in the middle of my uterus. Doctor's told me it may be difficult to conceive because of the location and size of the fibroids. Of course they mentioned all the surgical procedures and i'm not too thrilled about the side effects or consequences.:nope::nope:

A couple of weeks ago at a family gathering, I came across and old friend who I had not seen in a while. Spoke to her about my situation and she simply said "its a non-issue" she explained how she suffered from it as well as her mom and after they saw a homeopathic doctor and followed her instructions, the fibroids disintegrated and were passed through naturally.:thumbup::thumbup:

I did some research on the herbs they were told to take, Shark Cartilage, Chasteberry and Cat's claw and there is support that these herbs can stregnthen a woman's reproductive system and in many cases after the women returned for a check up the fibroid was GONE!:happydance::happydance:

I am currently waiting for their homeopathic doctor to return to the states in Oct, but in the mean time I have been taking the herbs mentioned above. 

I am taking it day by day, trying to take it easy since stress only aggravates the fibroid, at times this is hard given my job as an accountant in an extremely demanding department. :shrug:

Would love to connect with individuals going through similar situations or anyone who knows someone in the same boat. I have learned that talking to as many people as possible on this is beneficial, after all knowledge is power.:flower::hugs::flower:


----------



## lisalee1

DanteBella said:


> I have a fibroid 7cm and its right in the middle of my uterus. Doctor's told me it may be difficult to conceive because of the location and size of the fibroids. Of course they mentioned all the surgical procedures and i'm not too thrilled about the side effects or consequences.:nope::nope:
> 
> A couple of weeks ago at a family gathering, I came across and old friend who I had not seen in a while. Spoke to her about my situation and she simply said "its a non-issue" she explained how she suffered from it as well as her mom and after they saw a homeopathic doctor and followed her instructions, the fibroids disintegrated and were passed through naturally.:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I did some research on the herbs they were told to take, Shark Cartilage, Chasteberry and Cat's claw and there is support that these herbs can stregnthen a woman's reproductive system and in many cases after the women returned for a check up the fibroid was GONE!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am currently waiting for their homeopathic doctor to return to the states in Oct, but in the mean time I have been taking the herbs mentioned above.
> 
> I am taking it day by day, trying to take it easy since stress only aggravates the fibroid, at times this is hard given my job as an accountant in an extremely demanding department. :shrug:
> 
> Would love to connect with individuals going through similar situations or anyone who knows someone in the same boat. I have learned that talking to as many people as possible on this is beneficial, after all knowledge is power.:flower::hugs::flower:

I love your approach. I hope that it is successful for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Rashaa

Hi Ladies,

I wanted to join the conversation and give a fuller account of my experience(s). I have two older children 13 & 16. When I was pregnant with my 13yo, I was informed that I had fibroids, but they were not incidental, and they were not treated - at that time, I was told that by the time I hit menopause, they would shrink and that unless I had symptoms that dictated otherwise, they wouldn't be touched. {I was 32 when my son 13yo was born.}

My mother has a full hysterectomy at the age 35 because she had heavy bleeding and large fibroids, and that time, that was how they treated the fibroids that she had [which were the same as mine...[I kept this in the back on my mind, but didn't think twice about it....]

4 years ago I remarried, and we were trying to conceive. I had a m/c the month after we married. WE continued TTC...[basically NTNP] and I would have really really painful periods some months, but always heavy, heavy bleeding. It was noted that I was anemic, but they didn't put two and two together...

Finally last September, I was referred to an RE, and immediately after doing an U/S and HSG she sized a submucosal fibroid 4 x 9cm, on the right anterior..basically, right where an egg would implant. I was scheduled for a staged resection..and it had to be cancelled, as SURPRISE, I was pregnant..it became a mmc, as it didn't implant well, and I only went to 6 weeks and 5days...the surgeries continued.. and I was cleared just this past March..my periods are so much lighter, MUCH less painful and I have gone on to have a few chemical p's...my progesterone probably needs assistance..but

in my opinion, it really depends on your medical situation, and the degree of resistance you are having in trying to get pregnant, given the whole picture.

Does having fibroids mean that you need surgery? Not necessarily...it depends on what type they are [there can be inside the uterus; in the wall of the uterus; both in the wall and in the uterus itself; or on the outside of the uterus) and each of these affects the uterus in different ways [some hardly noticeable.....to extremely noticeable and impeading conception all together.]

I say weigh all options and treatment strategies, and go with what works for you..if one doesn't work, then maybe try another???

the procedure I had was minimally invasive, and I recovered the next day in all surgeries...I didn't have any incisions, they went through my cervix itself...[but by all means, if you chose such an option, make sure your doctor is highly skilled/trained] as any procedure is not without its risks...

All the best


----------



## DanteBella

Rashaa said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I wanted to join the conversation and give a fuller account of my experience(s). I have two older children 13 & 16. When I was pregnant with my 13yo, I was informed that I had fibroids, but they were not incidental, and they were not treated - at that time, I was told that by the time I hit menopause, they would shrink and that unless I had symptoms that dictated otherwise, they wouldn't be touched. {I was 32 when my son 13yo was born.}
> 
> My mother has a full hysterectomy at the age 35 because she had heavy bleeding and large fibroids, and that time, that was how they treated the fibroids that she had [which were the same as mine...[I kept this in the back on my mind, but didn't think twice about it....]
> 
> 4 years ago I remarried, and we were trying to conceive. I had a m/c the month after we married. WE continued TTC...[basically NTNP] and I would have really really painful periods some months, but always heavy, heavy bleeding. It was noted that I was anemic, but they didn't put two and two together...
> 
> Finally last September, I was referred to an RE, and immediately after doing an U/S and HSG she sized a submucosal fibroid 4 x 9cm, on the right anterior..basically, right where an egg would implant. I was scheduled for a staged resection..and it had to be cancelled, as SURPRISE, I was pregnant..it became a mmc, as it didn't implant well, and I only went to 6 weeks and 5days...the surgeries continued.. and I was cleared just this past March..my periods are so much lighter, MUCH less painful and I have gone on to have a few chemical p's...my progesterone probably needs assistance..but
> 
> in my opinion, it really depends on your medical situation, and the degree of resistance you are having in trying to get pregnant, given the whole picture.
> 
> Does having fibroids mean that you need surgery? Not necessarily...it depends on what type they are [there can be inside the uterus; in the wall of the uterus; both in the wall and in the uterus itself; or on the outside of the uterus) and each of these affects the uterus in different ways [some hardly noticeable.....to extremely noticeable and impeading conception all together.]
> 
> I say weigh all options and treatment strategies, and go with what works for you..if one doesn't work, then maybe try another???
> 
> the procedure I had was minimally invasive, and I recovered the next day in all surgeries...I didn't have any incisions, they went through my cervix itself...[but by all means, if you chose such an option, make sure your doctor is highly skilled/trained] as any procedure is not without its risks...
> 
> All the best

Thank you kindly for sharing! :flower: I agree, it all depends on the situation. I am 26 years old so I think me taking the natural approach for a year wont set me back too much even if I end up getting the surgery if there is no improvement. Since I only have pain (which is manageable with over the counter pain killers) during my period I am not in a desperate need to cut it out (thank God:thumbup:). I am really hopeful though that I can have the same result as my friend and her mom. One can only hope :cloud9:

I am happy to hear you were cleared and wish you the best in the upcoming TTC :dust: please keep us posted :flower:


----------



## DanteBella

lisalee1 said:


> I'm not over 35 but would like to contribute anyway.
> 
> I had a submucosal (sp?) fibroid last year which had to be removed via abdominal myomectomy. Because of the location of the fibroid, it would've impeded a pregnancy. Even though I wasn't trying to conceive at the time, I'm glad I found out about it and was able to get the needed treatment.
> 
> I conceived 10 months after the surgery but that ended in MC. However, I conceived immediately after that MC and am currently 13 weeks.
> 
> So, depending on the location of the fibroid, it can impact your ability to get pregnant. You Dr. needs to give you more info. Get a 2nd opinion if it makes you feel better. Make sure you research your surgery options and be prepared to ask the Dr. about the difference if it comes down to you needing a surgery.

Thanks so much for sharing! :flower: Stories like these make me hopeful that if I end up getting the surgery there can be success in conceiving afterwards. I know everyone is different, but its refreshing to hear happy endings to this fibroid ordeal.


----------



## Lmhiggins

Hi all ive just been diagnosed with fibroids following a HSG & subsequently been prescribed clomid no mention of surgery or treatment I'm guessing this is normal ??


----------



## BklynChick74

If the fibroid is outside of the uterus then there is most likely no need for surgery


----------



## Shellvz

I was just diagnosed with one 3cm fibroid attached to the uterus wall (inside the uterus) and both the Dr who did the ultrasound and the GP we are going to have said not to worry about it.

They don't think it will need to be removed just kept an eye on to see if it grows.


----------



## lisalee1

Shellz it's great that you don't need surgery!!! Maybe you can look into natural remedies to shrink it if you're interested.


----------



## Shellvz

lisalee1 said:


> Shellz it's great that you don't need surgery!!! Maybe you can look into natural remedies to shrink it if you're interested.

Sure - I am interested. Do you know any natural remedies?


----------



## lisalee1

Shellvz said:


> lisalee1 said:
> 
> 
> Shellz it's great that you don't need surgery!!! Maybe you can look into natural remedies to shrink it if you're interested.
> 
> Sure - I am interested. Do you know any natural remedies?Click to expand...

Unfortunately not. I never looked into any b/c I just did surgery. I hope you find something.


----------



## DanteBella

Hello Everyone,

So I have decided to do the surgery to remove my fibroid. Although the natural approach I spoke of a while back did shrink my firboid to 5cm, I got pregnant in Oct 2012 and during the spikes of hormone my fibroid grew to 11CM. I was so hurt and dissapointed when we had to end the pregnancy because it was determined my life and the baby would be at risk since my fibroid is inside my uterus and is over 5CM. It was terrible pain, and all they could give me was tylenol which did NOTHING! 

I am now in a better place and am actually looking forward to surgery so we can get on with our lives and start TTC once I am fully healed from surgery.

My first Lupron shot is March 15th, and I will recieve 3 more after that. The purpose of this is to prevent anemia and shrink the fibroid to a managable size for surgery. Surgery will be in July!

I am hopeful and praying that all goes well.


----------



## lisalee1

Thanks for updating us. I hope all goes well! Are you having a laparoscopy or myomectomy?


----------



## Rashaa

Good Luck and God Speed to your recovery Dante! I hope that the procedure is quick and gets it all!

AFM, I am pregnant again! About one year after the last reseection..we conceived on New Year's hahaha and I am 10 weeks! 

Wishing everyone :dust:


----------



## gardeninggirl

I have had fibroids and still have one on the back of my uterus. The Dr. said it may not be anything to worry about but I should have an ultrasound done to make sure it is not growing. The other fibroids I had shrank and apparently disappeared on their own. The one I have right now is affecting where my cervix is sitting but he was not too worried about it. I think every case is different so your Dr. can tell you the best way to proceed. Most of the time nothing has to be done about them unless they are causing you a lot of pain.


----------



## DanteBella

lisalee1 said:


> Thanks for updating us. I hope all goes well! Are you having a laparoscopy or myomectomy?

Thanks so much! I am having a laparoscopy.


----------



## DanteBella

Rashaa said:


> Good Luck and God Speed to your recovery Dante! I hope that the procedure is quick and gets it all!
> 
> AFM, I am pregnant again! About one year after the last reseection..we conceived on New Year's hahaha and I am 10 weeks!
> 
> Wishing everyone :dust:

Thanks darling! 

& Congrats!!!!! how exciting :happydance::happydance: Best & warm wishes.


----------



## DanteBella

gardeninggirl said:


> I have had fibroids and still have one on the back of my uterus. The Dr. said it may not be anything to worry about but I should have an ultrasound done to make sure it is not growing. The other fibroids I had shrank and apparently disappeared on their own. The one I have right now is affecting where my cervix is sitting but he was not too worried about it. I think every case is different so your Dr. can tell you the best way to proceed. Most of the time nothing has to be done about them unless they are causing you a lot of pain.

Its def on a case basis. In my case since it was such a large fibroid & its inside my uterus it would cause so much complications such as the growth and development of the fetus. The fibroid grew so much just in a couple of weeks that my uterus was completely distorted. Not to mention the pain I was in. Never imagined anything like it. I am so glad to hear your fibroids are not of concern, where you taking anything to shrink the fibroids?


----------



## gardeninggirl

No, they just started shrinking. I know stress, diet, and medications can effect them. I hate that you have a nasty mean one! I will tell you this, my mom had three children after having fibroids removed and an ovary. I have been reading that Apple Cider Vinegar can help shrink them. There is no data on that but ACV is really good for you anyway so why not take it daily anyway. Liquid with the mother is better. All things are possible!


----------

